
The Component State Chimera - donfestive
https://github.com/gactjs/gact/blob/master/docs/the-component-state-chimera.md
======
sktrdie
This is confusing to be honest. They talk about how keeping state in a
component cannot allow you to do specific things. And the only way to achieve
some things is to hoist the state (which leaks the state). This is fine by me
but I totally fail to understand how the introduction of "state machines"
solves the problem. The code is already a state machine.

For instance you can have a component use an explicit state machine (say via
xstate) and have it encapsulate state the same exact way (and with the same
drawbacks) that he talks about. You can have component A use a state-machine
and component B use another... you still have problems with leaking their
state if they need to communicate.

So not totally sure about the final comparison or what the actual solution is
to the problem of "state leaking a component". Did I miss something or does
the article feel incomplete?

~~~
9935c101ab17a66
Yah, it meanders and seems unfocused. I'm pretty sure the person who submitted
it is the original author, as their only other activity is to submit another
JS library from the same github organization (not sure if that violates any
rules)

[https://github.com/contrarian?tab=repositories](https://github.com/contrarian?tab=repositories)

